# Softwaresammler



## Asunaro (31. Juli 2009)

Heho, hab ein kleines Problem und weiß nicht wie ich es sonst posten könnte, also fang ich hier mal an. Und zwar: Habe ich eine E-mail erhalten, wo ich aufgefordert wurde 100 € zuzahlen weil ich mich angeblich bei der Seite softwaresammler.com angemeldet hab. Kann mich allerdings nicht daran erinnern das ich mich dort angemeldet hab. Dacht ich mir halt ist ein Betrugsversuch, nun gut einfach ignoriert und gelöscht. Heute kam aber eine Mahnung, das ich es zahlen sollte sonst werden rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet. Erwähnenswert ist vl auch noch das die erste E-mail sehr provokant geschrieben ist, was mich stüzig macht. Hier die zweite E-mail : 

Content Services Ltd.
*Daten entfernt*

Ihre Kundennummer:


Ihre Rechnungsnummer:



Datum: 31.07.2009


MAHNUNG

Achtung, bitte beachten Sie unsere neue Bankverbindung, die
sich seit Ihrer Rechnung geändert hat!

Sehr geehrter Herr Christopher P.,

leider haben Sie Ihre Rechnung  vom 22.07.2009 bis zum
heutigen Tage nicht ausgeglichen. Durch den Mehraufwand sind uns
weitere Kosten entstanden.

Wir fordern Sie letztmalig auf den offenen Gesamtbetrag zu überweisen:

Beschreibung:

12-Monatszugang für www.softwaresammler.de
Anmeldung vom 06.07.2009
8,00 EUR / Monat, Zahlung laut AGB ein Jahr im Voraus

Preis:

96,00 EUR

Mahnkosten:

3,00 EUR

Bitte begleichen Sie den Gesamtbetrag von 99,00 EUR bis zum
05.08.2009 auf das nachfolgende Konto:

Für Kunden aus Deutschland:

*Daten entfernt*

Für Kunden aus dem Ausland:

*Daten entfernt*

Wichtig: Bitte geben Sie im Verwendungszweck Ihre Kunden- und Rechnungsnummer an
und als Kontoinhaber die Content Services Ltd., ansonsten kann Ihre Zahlung
bei uns nicht zugeordnet werden.

Ihre Kundennummer: , Ihre Rechnungsnummer: 

Sollte weiterhin keine Zahlung erfolgen, sehen wir uns gezwungen unseren
Rechtsanwalt mit der Einziehung der Forderung zu beauftragen, wodurch Ihnen
weitere Kosten entstehen würden.

Vermeiden Sie dies durch eine rechtzeitige Zahlung!


Zu Ihrer Information teilen wir Ihnen Folgendes mit:

Seit dem 01.01.2008 ist in Deutschland die Vorratsdatenspeicherung in Kraft getreten.
Der Internetprovider chello084115014251.wrn.surfer.at speichert die IP-Adresse  welche bei
der Anmeldung auf der Seite www.softwaresammler.de übermittelt wurde.
Unter Hinzuziehung des genauen Anmeldezeitpunkts (siehe Rechnung) ist es den
Ermittlungsbehörden möglich die Adresse des Anschlussinhabers festzustellen.
Sollte weiterhin kein Zahlungseingang erfolgen, behalten wir uns gerichtliche
Schritte vor.

Ihre Rechnung finden Sie noch einmal im E-Mail Anhang.

Sollten Sie inzwischen bezahlt haben, betrachten Sie die Mahnung als gegenstandslos.

Für eventuelle Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne telefonisch oder über unser
Kontaktformular auf der Seite www.support-online-center.com zur Verfügung.

Über das Kontaktformular können wir Ihre Anfragen schnellstmöglich bearbeiten. Bitte haben Sie dafür
Verständnis, dass Anfragen direkt an die Mailadresse nicht zugestellt werden können.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Content Services Ltd.

 *Daten entfernt*

Kundennummer und Rechnungsnummer, sowie Adresse raus gelöscht, soll ja nicht jeder wissen wo ich wohn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Was haltet Ihr davon ?


----------



## Martel (31. Juli 2009)

Hi, auf keinen Fall MELDEN oder bezahlen. Schau mal hier im Forum den beitrag 99downloads.de  von mir ! Wichtig!


----------



## picollo0071 (31. Juli 2009)

http://www.arbeiterkammer.com/www-387-IP-26510.html

Lies dir das durch.
Da stehen Musterbriefe, die du ausfüllst und dort hin sendest, um aus diesem "vertrag" entlassen zu werden, ohne etwas zu zahlen.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Natar (31. Juli 2009)

ignorieren



> Sollte weiterhin keine Zahlung erfolgen, sehen wir uns gezwungen unseren
> Rechtsanwalt mit der Einziehung der Forderung zu beauftragen, wodurch Ihnen
> weitere Kosten entstehen würden.



allein an diesem satz merkt man dass hier unprofessionelle deppen am werk sind


----------



## Asunaro (31. Juli 2009)

Danke ... hab grad ein Youtube Video gefunden, das Thema war wohl schon beim ZDF : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PEPXD5C580 (Link ist sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Martel (31. Juli 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Hi, auf keinen Fall MELDEN oder bezahlen. Schau mal hier im Forum den beitrag 99downloads.de  von mir ! Wichtig!




So war noch am Telefon neben bei.


Also:


Einfach Ignorieren nie melden nichts.

Selbst wenn sie deine IP haben.. schön für sie. In Deutschland gilt immernoch.  Die Rausgabe der IP nur bei schweren Straftaten... ein ABO ist das nicht.

Es ist nur bange machen. Also klicken löschen fertig. Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit 99Downloads.de   ja die Schreiben sind schön zu lesen SCHUFA und Co. aber einfach Spam und schüß. Und dadraus lernen.


----------



## Asunaro (31. Juli 2009)

Wohn zwar in Österreich ... aber wird hier auch nicht viel anders sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sag schonmal danke, kann von mir aus geschloßen  werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (31. Juli 2009)

ignorieren.

die können dir nix.


----------



## dalai (31. Juli 2009)

*Content Services Ltd.
www.dein-geistiges-alter.de - Content Services Ltd 
www.opendownload.de - Content Services Ltd 
www.softwaresammler.de - Content Services Ltd. 

Und es werden immer mehr.Ausserdem sind content 4 you Ltd., Online Content Ltd., NETContent Ltd., Connects 2 Content Ltd. und wie sie alle heissen wahrscheinlich auch von denen.

*opendownload.de, 99downloads.de usw., das ist alles von denen, allesamt Betrüger. Vielleicht bekommst du auch noch Post von denen, haben auch noch irgendeinen Anwalt, von dem hatte ich auch schon Post. Ich habe alles ignoriert, 2-Mal was bekommen, vielleicht vor 4 Monaten, jetzt nie mehr etwas von ihnen gehört. Da du in Österreich wohnst werden sie sowieso keine rechtlichen Schritte einleiten, und wenn hätten sie eh keine Chance.


----------



## sympathisant (31. Juli 2009)

wenn du lust hast:

http://abraexchen.wordpress.com/2009/07/15...t-services-ltd/

Wie die Verbraucherzentrale mitteilt , läuft derzeit immernoch ein Ermittlungsverfahren gegen
Alexander Varin bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim.

Alexander Varin ist der Betreiber der ‘Content Services Ltd’ und ist u.a. für die folgenen Webangebote verantwortlich:

    - opendownload.de
    - softwaresammler.de
    - download-klick.com
    - dein-geistiges-alter.de
    - wie-anziehend-bist-du.de
    - einfach-basteln.de
    - grusskarten-suchen.de
    - himmel-vs-hoelle.de
    - jede-frau-abschleppen.de
    - iq-fun.de
    - audacity.at
    - start-download.de
    - download-update.info
    - vornamen-suchen.de
    - lehrstellen-infos.de
    - wirst-du-reich.de

Betroffene sollten sich in diesem Zusammenhang unter Angabe des Aktenzeichen an die unten genannte Staatsanwaltschaft in Mannheim wenden und ebenso Strafanzeige hinsichtlich aller in Betracht kommender Delikte gegen Alexander Varin stellen.

    Staatsanwaltschaft Mannheim
    D-68149 Mannheim
    Aktenzeichen: 405 Js 35742/08


----------



## EspCap (31. Juli 2009)

Ignorieren und am besten bei der Polizei melden, schaden kanns nicht. 
Hatte ich auch schon mal, vermutlich kommen irgendwann dann noch Schreiben von einem Inkassobüro, die kannst du aber auch ignorieren.


----------



## Sin (31. Juli 2009)

Ähm falsch, Ignorieren ist Grundsätzlich der falsche weg. Hol dir ein Musterschreiben in dem du erklärst, dass du von deinem Gesetzlichen Wiederrufsrecht gebrauch machst (falls du den Service genutzt hast) oder, dass du den Dienst nicht beansprucht hast.

Häufig hilft dir auch deine Rechtschutzversicherung, die kennen sich meist in solchen dingen aus. Wenn du unter 25 Jahre alt bist, bist du in der Regel bei deinen Eltern mit versichert.


----------



## sympathisant (31. Juli 2009)

nein. du kannst es ignorieren.

erst wenn sie vor gericht einen mahnbescheid erwirkt haben *musst* du reagieren. dann legst du dagegen widerspruch ein, dass heisst, dass sie beweisen müssen dass du denen geld schuldest. aber soweit kommt es nicht. die vertrauen einfach drauf, dass die leute einknicken und zahlen.

alles was du vorher unternimmst kostet deine zeit und dein geld und bringt nichts.

edit: und vor gericht gehen sie nicht. wie du gelesen hast ermittelt die staatsanwaltschaft schon gegen sie. wegen genau diesen betrugsgeschichten. wenn du dir nen spass machen willst, dann schick denen lustige schreiben in denen du sie verhöhnst und beleidigst ...


----------



## Pymonte (31. Juli 2009)

Wurde ja alles schon gesagt, ignorieren. hinzu kommt für den(die) Betreiber, dass sich ein Rechtsfall nicht lohnt, da er meist eh verloren wird und viel zu aufwendig/teuer ist.


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2009)

"Content Services Ltd."

Da hab ich aufgehört zulesen. 
Das ist reiner Betrug, einfach ignorieren.
Bin auf opendownload auch mal reingefallen...


----------



## Meilo1 (31. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> und vor gericht gehen sie nicht. wie du gelesen hast ermittelt die staatsanwaltschaft schon gegen sie. wegen genau diesen betrugsgeschichten. wenn du dir nen spass machen willst, dann schick denen lustige schreiben in denen du sie verhöhnst und beleidigst ...


Frau/herr wi**** ihr mit will ich innen mitteilen das ich nicht auf euer ver**** abzocke nicht rein falle, also hören sie mich auf zu belästigen mit euren billig gemachten fake Briefe, ausser sie wollen weiter hin das ich mit eurem Papier mein Kamin ein heize.

mfg fu** ***


----------



## Martel (31. Juli 2009)

Vergesse diese halb gararen scheiss. Mach einfach nur nichts... bloß nicht melden oder sonst was. und dann noch porto zahlen was ? ich glaube ich spinne


----------



## tear_jerker (2. August 2009)

Allgemein möcht ich bei dem Thema noch etwas erwähnen was ich letztens in einer Reportage gesehen hab.
Manche dieser Seiten arbeiten mit einem neuen TRick : Bei Direktanwahl der Seiten wird der Preis oft direkt erwähnt. Gelangt man aber durch eine Verlinkung von einer anderen Seite dort, sieht die Page etwas anders aus und da wo für gewöhnlich der Preis steht, ist zunächst ein oder mehrere Werbesprüche die erst nach etlichen Sekunden wechseln(Sekunden die man nicht dort verweilt). 
Man sollte sich also nicht gleich einreden lassen oder den Eindruck gewinnen man hat die dort groß prangende Summe schlicht übersehen und muss doch zahlen.


----------



## dalai (2. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ähm falsch, Ignorieren ist Grundsätzlich der falsche weg. Hol dir ein Musterschreiben in dem du erklärst, dass du von deinem Gesetzlichen Wiederrufsrecht gebrauch machst (falls du den Service genutzt hast) oder, dass du den Dienst nicht beansprucht hast.
> 
> Häufig hilft dir auch deine Rechtschutzversicherung, die kennen sich meist in solchen dingen aus. Wenn du unter 25 Jahre alt bist, bist du in der Regel bei deinen Eltern mit versichert.



Du kannst sie ignorieren. Diese leute verdienen nur Geld durch Leute die direkt zahlen, der rechtliche Weg ist ihnen zu gefährlich, sie wollen lieber nicht zu viel in der Öffentlichkeit stehen, ausserdem ist es ihnen zu teuer, sie hoffen einfach auf leute die Angst bekommen und direkt zahlen.

Bisher gab es erst 2 Rechtsfälle ind Deutschland wegen so etwas, beide Male hat der Kläger verloren. Ausserdem gab es noch nie im Ausland einen Rechtsfall, also wenn der TE in Österreich wohnt, wird eh nichts passieren.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. August 2009)

Heyo... ich denk ma des passt hier iwo hin, da der Abzocke thread ja dicht ist ^^

Ich hab grade ne SMS von 0171/6666666 bekommen, und in der steht, dass mein Apple IPhone zur Abholung bereit liegt ( lol ? )
Und ich bitte auf Post warten soll


nun bin ich etwas verwirrt, da 0171 ja ne normale Handynummer ist....

Hilfe ^^


----------



## Klunker (17. August 2009)

hast du überhaupt ein iphone?vllt haben die dih verwechselt es gibt einen menschen in deutschland der diese mobil nummer hat, google mal die nummer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (17. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> nun bin ich etwas verwirrt, da 0171 ja ne normale Handynummer ist....
> 
> Hilfe ^^



Hast du ein iPhone bestellt? Vermutlich nicht, also Spam respektive Phishing. So einfach ist das, einfach Köpfchen einschalten.


----------



## Vampiry (19. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ähm falsch, Ignorieren ist Grundsätzlich der falsche weg. Hol dir ein Musterschreiben in dem du erklärst, dass du von deinem Gesetzlichen Wiederrufsrecht gebrauch machst (falls du den Service genutzt hast) oder, dass du den Dienst nicht beansprucht hast.



Hier gibt es einen schönen Text dazu und auch Musterschreiben für verschiedene Fälle. (Heise.de)


----------



## Alcasim (19. August 2009)

Oh man.. Wie wärs mal im Internet informieren..? Wer noch so dumm ist und auf sowas reinfällt oder es nur ansatzweise glaubt der hat es echt nicht anders verdient.. :x Solche Mahnungen, Rechnungen und bla kamen schon vor 5 Jahren on mass und werden auch noch in 10 Jahren kommen. Einfach ignorieren, Anzeige führt doch sowieso zu nichts. Und wie gesagt, wer eh so dumm ist und darauf reinfällt hat es nicht anders verdient.


----------



## Vampiry (19. August 2009)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Oh man.. Wie wärs mal im Internet informieren..? Wer noch so dumm ist und auf sowas reinfällt [...]  wer eh so dumm ist und darauf reinfällt hat es nicht anders verdient.




Ich zitiere mal die oben von mir verlinkte Quelle:



> Oft schwören die Betroffenen Stein und Bein, sich auf der fraglichen Seite nicht angemeldet zu haben. Bei einigen von ihnen mag das eher ein reflexhaftes Bestreiten sein, um nicht als naives Opfer dazustehen. In vielen Fällen ist es aber doch glaubwürdig - etwa wenn die Adressatin einer Rechnung eine ältere Dame ist, die weder einen Computer noch Zugang zum Internet hat.



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

